# City people



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I wished they would stay in the city. 

I'm upset with my wife's sisters husband and son. About a year and a half ago they bought 10 acres out here in the country so they could get away from town living. They build a brand new house and move in. Well now that they are established there, they are killing anything that walks or crawls on their property. 

Now I can see killing for food or if your in danger as I am a hunter and a fisherman, but to kill just for the enjoyment of watching it die or cause your to dang stupid to know a good beast from a bad beast just chaps my hide. 

Two weekends ago their son happen to see a squirrel in a tree in their front yard so he grabs a .22 rifle and kills it. Didn't eat it, or skin it out and give it away. Just wasted it. Let it rot. Then this last weekend, the dad come across a Spreadin Adder snake. Killed it. I told him that was a good snake, you shouldn't have killed it. He comments "the only good snake is a dead snake". 

:flame: Just about decided the only good brother-in-law is a dead BIL.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

WOW I just love squirrels. I could sit on my deck and watch them for hours. Not to say, I couldn't off one or two if I were hungry and my pantry was bare. But I'd never dream of killing them for any other reason - CERTAINLY not for the fun of it. That is just *not right* in my opinion.

What is wrong with people????

donsgal


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

So far what you have said is illegal in Missouri.

big rockpile


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I wished they would stay in the city.
> 
> I'm upset with my wife's sisters husband and son. About a year and a half ago they bought 10 acres out here in the country so they could get away from town living. They build a brand new house and move in. Well now that they are established there, they are killing anything that walks or crawls on their property.
> 
> ...


Sounds like nobody (dad or grandpa) took him aside and taught your BIL how to be an ethical outdoorsman and he is passing his ignorance onto his son.

Could you take him under your wing and teach him?:angel:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here they buy 10 acres, build a 3000 sq ft house, a 24x30 pole barn and buy some horses 2 to 4. Dig big holes in the ground and dig up 40ft. trees to fill the holes in with. then they hire some one to build a board fence on the reaming 7 acres, they hire some one to plant to pasture. 
Like clock work they mow it every 2 weeks.
They feed hay to the horses in the winter even if there is now snow because they have mowed it so short their isn't much to get to. When spring comes they rake up the remaining hay and burn it, never mind the smoke is blowing into my house.
They do now apply for a burning permint since the fine they paid for smoking up my house with out one was rather large.

Course they never ride those horses. Road is to busy and the 7 acres of pasture gets boreing real fast. 

 Al


----------



## beamernc (Jan 5, 2008)

I like to watch squirrels also, but I hate them at my house. For about the last 5 years I have not gotten any peaches from my trees because the squirrels eat them off the tree before they even start to ripen. They also hit my apple and pear trees. Year before last my Asian pear tree had 17 pears for the first time. I pull 4 but they were not quite ripe so I left the remaining ones. Two days later the squirrels had gotten every one of them. On the apple trees they like to take a bite out of an apple and then move to the next apple causing them to go bad.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I know I would be telling the BIL that shooting game out of season is illegal and is considered poaching... and I hate poachers!!!!! I can understand shooting problem animals but shooting them just for the thrill of shooting something is just wrong, no ifs ands or buts about it. I can only assume that the BIL needs some ethics training. I have told very close friends that if I ever catch them poaching on my property they will be paying the costs for their mistake....


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

No chance at teaching the BIL any ethics. He thinks he's far more superior then I am. So he wouldn't bother listening to me. In fact when he was building his house I wrote down in what order he needs the contractors to come out and do their things. Such as when the plumber should come out, when the electrician should come out (me), when the heat and air guys should come out, and do their things. I think he just quickly scanned over the paper then waded it up and throwed it over his shoulder. Their house ended up being a total nightmare. Turned out good, but it could have went a lot smoother and faster if he would have listened to me. 

So I've just learned to just purty much keep my mouth shut cause he aint gonna listen to me anyway. I'm just an old country boy, old country boys don't know anything.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

He sounds like a twit, but not exactly a city twit. Many a "gotta shot it" types I know and see were born in the country. 

Consider the bumper hunters and poachers. They ain't usually driving BMW's, it's usually an old Ford pickup.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

Believe I would try the old addage--good fences make good neighbors. Put a bumper sticker on that says--if you kill it you eat it. Invite him to some sporting events and maybe he will begin to catch on. Tell him if he wants to kill squirrels to give them to you so the meat will not be wasted. That way you will have food and he will feel guilty-maybe he will catch on. Then invite him over for squirrel stew, or baked, or grilled, or fried. wc


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I wished they would stay in the city.
> 
> I'm upset with my wife's sisters husband and son. About a year and a half ago they bought 10 acres out here in the country so they could get away from town living. They build a brand new house and move in. Well now that they are established there, they are killing anything that walks or crawls on their property.
> 
> ...


This is the results of playing to many video games!


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

True about the horses too.Drive around here now and all them fools have two,three horses,not for riding or working though,just for lookin at.


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

speaking of waste, is it illegal to pick up roadkilled deer/animals? What about during deer hunting season and people dump or leave carcases with just the head/shoulders missing or backstraps gone?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

The rules for picking up road killed deer, vary from state to state!!!!

Here in California, the Game Wardens frown upon that activity. Even when I worked for the California Dept. of Fish and Game in fisheries driving a gov't vehicle wearing my uniform, I could not remove a deer off the roadway without calling it in first.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Maybe a visit from a DNR officer might get his attention. Not knowing where you are is kinda hard to know the laws for there. Here you better not shoot anything out of season and get caught. It will get you a big fine if you get caught bringing a turkey or eagle feather out of the woods. All it takes is a call here to get an officer out. Hope he soon learns. Sam


----------



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

[rant on]
Know what chaps my hide? Somebody who thinks they know better than I do what I should do with my property.

His place, his rules. I've been known to shoot a lot of squirrels out of bird feeders in the winter. . .and any snake I see on my place will quickly be split into multiple pieces.

Yeah, it irks me to see *anybody* cut down big trees, city folk or otherwise. . .but again, unless you are footing the bill I can't see what business it is of yours.
[/rant off]


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well Jack T you might have had a reason to shoot the squirrels that's robbing your bird feeders, but if you'd used your brains before you hung them up you would have known that squirrels, *****, and possums like to rob feeders. So therefore you baited them just so you can shoot them for just trying to find a easy meal. As for the snakes, you must not know much about them either or you wouldn't be scared [email protected] around all of them. Otherwise you would only dispatch them for a good reason and there's not many good reasons out there. I'm from Oklahoma too. Your snakes couldn't possibly be more dangerous then the snakes around my place. 

I'm not trying to tell anyone what to do on their own land, I just want them to learn to respect the wildlife. People without respect for wildlife is one reason why we have silly outfits such as PETA trying to shut down our rights to hunt and fish.

r.h. in okla.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Well Jack T you might have had a reason to shoot the squirrels that's robbing your bird feeders, but if you'd used your brains before you hung them up you would have known that squirrels, *****, and possums like to rob feeders. So therefore you baited them just so you can shoot them for just trying to find a easy meal. As for the snakes, you must not know much about them either or you wouldn't be scared [email protected] around all of them. Otherwise you would only dispatch them for a good reason and there's not many good reasons out there. I'm from Oklahoma too. Your snakes couldn't possibly be more dangerous then the snakes around my place.


Well that is a load of poop... I can like to feed the birds and it is my right to feed them on my land if I choose... squirells mean no more to some than squirell or groundhog or even rats... with yer reasoning I suppose that if yer having a cookout and someone just wants to wander up and start eatin yer food without you wanting them to that you should just not even say anything... let alone remove them... heck likely ya feel illegal immigrants should be lefty alone and supported here after all it is bnatural for them to want what we have or at least better for themselves 

or a bear break into your home as has does and will happen again- you should just let them have their way- afterall its natural  


ya don't have to fear snakes to not want them on yer land... while I am not too freaked out by them I am sure a rattler would get my attention... but if I had kids a wife or critters I believe more of them slithery things would be sent on their way... 



Oldcountryboy said:


> I'm not trying to tell anyone what to do on their own land, I just want them to learn to respect the wildlife. People without respect for wildlife is one reason why we have silly outfits such as PETA trying to shut down our rights to hunt and fish.r.h. in okla.


your comments above this one show ya to be lying... you do want to tell someone what to do on their own land... you support big brother and peta telling you what to do on your own land... I also have news for you- it is not only wasteful harvest that peta hates- they want none of it! They only use those issues to get their camels nose under the tent. 


I feel that ifin the division of wildlife "owns" the critters they self proclaimed that they have ownership of that they should pay for the food said critters eat off my land and pay for all damages etc... after all I am responsible for what my animals do...

I feel that city and country folk are idiots at time... don't move to the country and try to shut a farmer or homesteader down because you don't like the noise,smell, or looks of their property- especially if they were there first. I hate that when they do it... but country folk disrespect allot of folks lands rights too- disrespectful folks come from both sides... 

I personally don't shoot just for sport... or destruction...


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Tallpaul, put the bottle cap back on that cheap wine your drinking. Couldn't hardly understand a darn thing you said.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Tallpaul, put the bottle cap back on that cheap wine your drinking. Couldn't hardly understand a darn thing you said.


I guess that is one way to ignore the facts...


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry if I offended some of you people but when I was growing up I was taught you didn't kill nothing unless your were going to eat it, or use it's carcass in some way. I was taught the importants of why we have things like snakes and spiders. I was taught that when you kill something you utilized almost everything of the animal. We didn't just cut the meat off the bones and throw the rest away, we used the bones to make soup stock. 

So therefore Tallpaul, you and I probably growed up in two different worlds. I was taught by parents and grandparents who loved the land and what lived on it and how to utilize what you have to the most. You and others were probably taught by people who didn't give a carp and thought of theirselves only. Two different worlds.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Years ago had an Uncle that was born in 1902 in Mississippi, he heard me talking about killing snapping turtles in my pond and pitching them. He like to had a cow," Bring me those turtles iffin yer just gonna pitch em he said" Took him a couple and you woulda thought that I had given him sum prime ribeyes offin oneof my calves..


----------



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Sorry if I offended some of you people. . .You and others were probably taught by people who didn't give a carp and thought of theirselves only.


Yeah, sorry I was offended. I mean, you just insult me, my parents, and my grandparents. . .but it's okay, because you're sorry I was offended.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I'm not sorry!

Those that shoot game out of season are poachers and I hate poachers...

If the critter is damaging crops or your home fine then you have a legit reason for shooting them,if you need the meat to feed your family, let me know, but to just shoot them so you get a thrill and now think you are the "great white hunter" is wrong. If you do it on your own land then I can't stop you, but don't "brag" to me about it either I will call the apporpriate(sp) authorities. If you do it on my property, I will call the authorities, but the authorites may not find you!

If I've offended some, then the criminals(poachers) have a problem, and it's not my problem. 

Just my NOT SO humble opinion.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

there is a big difference between poaching and varmint control etc... 

Poaching is something gov't has come up with to further control us etc. I personally feel that poaching is in reality only poaching if done on someone else's land... I don't have but a 1/4 acre of my own so its not really an issue for me. I have no water ways etc here either. 

I would not and have not taken game out of season etc because there are laws are against it but it does not mean I can not disagree with some of them. That does not mean I disregard them either. I won't personally subject myself to the penalties the state dishes out for such offenses... they scare me actually so I don't even get close to breaking the rules they set out- well mostly- I have broken the rule about not having a pen or pencil while hunting deer a time or two.... and I did not know that was a crime until recently... oops 

I respect wildlife and value it but I do have some real property rights issues and strongly support such.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree with property rights issues on the side of the owner, but shooting squirrels or birds just for the sake of killing them is just stupid and wrong.. It shows that the shooter is very insecure with themselves.... Rodent control is something else entirely.. 

I do have to shoot the occasional raccoon or opussom, but pest control isn't the issue.... 

Again;
It's shooting a song bird (which in PA is illegal) just for the sake of doing it is wrong... it proves nothing... If you wish to hone you shooting skills shoot targets.....


----------



## Steely (Sep 13, 2007)

Killing animals for the sake of being bigger and more powerful is evil.If you're going to do that at least make it a fair fight and take on that squirrel barehanded.He doesn't have the luxury of a gun.Let's see how well you do.


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

TonyE said:


> This is the results of playing to many video games!


ROFLMAO that is crazy that's like say guns kill people no people kill people. video games, violent movies that's just lazy sorry peoples way of trying to get out of trouble

I only kill what harm's my livestock or garden and right now that is squirrels here in Florida you can kill squirrels all year and no bag limit because you could kill 1,000 today and tomorrow there would be 2,000 more there every where but like i said i only kill if my belongings are in harm from something.


----------



## HockeyFan (Jul 27, 2007)

Educate them. Explain that living in the country means living with the wildlife, and that if it's not a danger, let it live. Also explain that other people in the country kinda look down on nimrods that do this sort of thing.

If they continue, just stop hanging around.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

There is laws in place for a reason. If the hunting was not controlled we most likely wouldn't have anything to hunt and some people depend on wild game for food. There is bag limits so that all the game will not be killed off. I have had some old timers tell me that in the depression you could walk miles and miles here and never see a sign of wildlife because they were all shot for food. I am not putting those people down as they had to survive and if some one is hungry today and have no other way to get food but to shoot it so be it. But to just shoot it for the sake of shooting it is wrong. Again if the wild animal is a threat to your home or critters do away with it. I will most likely get neg comments on this but oh well I am used to it. And I have shot ***** because they are a threat to my home and my critters as they will come thru a screen if a window is left open. Don't ask me how I know. Again it is childish for some one to kill just to kill and that is what the OP stated to begin with. Sam


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd tell them straight up how you feel and why, and then tell them you'll stay clear of their place and you expect them to do the same for yours. I don't care if they are family or not...if they bother you with their behavior, leave them to their own wits. 
Sounds like you tried to be helpful, but if they reject it, it's their problem.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep it's their problem. If they expect to go hunting with me they will have to learn some respect for the wildlife. Or if they want me to keep coming over they are going to have to have some respect for the wildlife. They're always going on some weekend trip somewhere and have me to come over to feed their dogs or they'll be at work and call me to go find one of their dogs that has gotten out of the pen. 

They do rely on me quit a bit. I wired their house up practically for free. If they think they got something wrong with a appliance, they call on me. So hey, maybe they should listen to me or they may have to start relying on someone else to call on.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Perhaps with the kids a different approach might work? Do they go to church?

As a teenager, I was taught that God put all creatures on this earth. And, to kill a creature and not use it well was being disrespectfull to God and to his gifts.

So, if I catch a fish that I do not want, I should release it so that a hungry person can catch it and eat it later. Or, it can serve as food for some OTHER of Gods creatures.

For us, it worked. The idea of treating God and his gifts badly was not a good one.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

For BeamerNC,

For your peach trees: If access to the trees is from the trunk only and not from canopy to canopy, then try a "ratguard" like they use on Navy ships. We put those up in our orchard as a kid (Grandpa was navy man) and they worked like a charm! We made ours out of the cheapest sheetmetal we could find and they were fantastic and lasted until you took them off. We rubbed them down with oil ever so often to keep them shiny and slick and loosened the band once a year for growth and that was it. The only fruit we lost after that was what fell.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Why is it people do something stupid that affects others on their land and then Claim the right to do it because they own it?

Ya all dont mind that Im going to explode a atom bomb on my place do ya? After all I'll do it On my own land.

That "I"ts my land claim only counts if it doesnt cross your boundries. So what you do to wild animals ,free running water ,air and the veiw is *My* business.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

My father brought home someone of your BIL ilk for a weekends hunting many years ago. When this nimrod was showing his gun to father he shot a black bird to show his "skill" with the thing.

Boy oh BOY was he suprized when mum served it to him for his dinner, nicely fried with mash potatoes and gravey.

It got the point across real well because he never shot ANYTHING that he didnt want to see on his plate again lol

respect has to be taught one way or another, try having another go with the BIL but if that doesnt work you might have to resort to stronger measures, sick his sister on him


----------

